

The iPhone SDK: APIs Apple Didn't Want You to Know About - muriithi
http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2008/03/25/the-apple-sdk-apis-apple-didnt-want-you-to-know-about.html

======
cvg
Thanks for this article. I downloaded the SDK for an app I'm creating only to
notice that there's limited access to the camera. Hopefully this let's me
complete my app.

